# Coronary Artery Modifier



## AshleyMartin

Does anyone have a diagram or listing of what branches are under the LC, LD and RC modifier? I am having trouble finding something that is easy to understand. I have a patient whose SVG to the mid proximal circumflex and distal circumflex was stented and I do not know which modifier to use.


----------



## mlbragg

LC = left main, circumflex, obtuse marginal 1 and 2

LD = left anterior descending, diagonal 1 and 2

RC = right coronary, posterior descending, and pls

You would use the LC modifier in your instance. 

With the grafts it will depend on the artery that it is serving.


----------

